# 6 months with Juno!



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Balls lost 0
Toilet paper destroyed 0
Shoes chewed 0
Undergarments & socks destroyed, ingested or excreted 50+

Seriously, this girl hasn't lost a single ball. We play fetch a few times a day each day. One went missing for a week and she let me know when she found it on the other side of the fence. That was a lot of whining.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

She's a gorgeous pup!

Good thing socks & underwear come in bulk packs.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

She’s starting to look like such an adult. Good job on avoiding all those pit falls.


----------



## aoadoc (Sep 7, 2020)

Awwww Juno! What a great German Shepherd!


----------



## EriM (Aug 2, 2020)

What a gorgeous looking girl!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Juno looks amazing in those shots. She looks so athletic. We haven't done so well with that list but happy that no balls lost either.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

She’s gorgeous


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Juno's a beauty!


----------

